# The Gift



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2018)

[h=1]The Gift of God[/h]
There was seen a radiance
Glowing one night
Near the little maiden Mary
In blue and white.

"Lilies are not fairer,
"Roses more red,
Than the Child she sings to slumber,"
An angel said.

So the shepherds ventured 
Through the white cold,
And their eyes beheld the Infant,
An hour old.

Long they gazed and wondered,
Awkward in awe,
At the paramount perfection
Within their straw.

"Diamonds are but trifles!
"Rubies no gem!"
Cried the hearts that slaved for pittance
Near Bethlehem.

So it was forever,
After the night
When the little maiden Mary
Wore blue and white.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 21, 2018)

Very nice poetry guys. :heart: 
Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2018)




----------

